# Dry campers-  LP and refrigerators



## T-N-T (Oct 11, 2014)

How long will 20 lbs of LP run a frige?  How many days I mean.  I never ran one longer that the 2 hour tow the beach.  
Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 12, 2014)

After extensive googling, 17 days to well over a month of continuous use.  20lb tank vs average RV refrigerator...


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2014)

In my smaller hunting camper I had a small propane fridge. It was the kind with a small freezer that would fit a couple of ice trays. During a season I would use it approx. 15 days. That and the occational cooking and heating I would use about a 20 lb tank and a half of another. The little pilot light on the fridge uses very little gas.


----------



## 280bst (Oct 12, 2014)

Where can you get a propane frig. I've looked and can't seem to find one thanks in advance


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 12, 2014)

280bst said:


> Where can you get a propane frig. I've looked and can't seem to find one thanks in advance



Search RV refrigerator on Google.  Some are three way units that will run on propane, 12v, or 120v.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Search RV refrigerator on Google.  Some are three way units that will run on propane, 12v, or 120v.



Yep,  or you could start stopping and asking folks with derelict campers in the back yard and see about buying the fridge.  
But most RV's have/had one that ran off LP and electric


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 12, 2014)

The LP will probably last longer than your battery charge. At least on mine, you have to have a 12v source for the refrigerator to work.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 12, 2014)

I am only looking for 4 nights.  I should be fine from what I have read.  New battery, two full tanks, and one wife who thinks the trip will be without modern conveniences...  I might even show her she can shower after a few days.  Lol


----------



## 7mmMag (Oct 12, 2014)

280bst said:


> Where can you get a propane frig. I've looked and can't seem to find one thanks in advance



Be careful most of the time if they are willing to sell the frig it doesn't work. Buying a new one is like buying gold that's why most people replace them with a dorm type refrigerator. That's what I did on my first remodel.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I am only looking for 4 nights.  I should be fine from what I have read.  New battery, two full tanks, and one wife who thinks the trip will be without modern conveniences...  I might even show her she can shower after a few days.  Lol



I have had two campers that the fridge didn't need 12 volt.  The camper I have this year does.  The fridge is newer than the camper.  The fridge works great on gas,  but I've only used it plugged in so I'm hoping it's not bad on my battery.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 12, 2014)

Bob Shaw said:


> The LP will probably last longer than your battery charge. At least on mine, you have to have a 12v source for the refrigerator to work.



Not 100% sure because I am still getting familiar with everything, but I think mine has a piezo-electric ignition switch to light the propane flame.  So no 12V needed for the fridge if you plan to use it only in gas mode.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2014)

Oldstick said:


> Not 100% sure because I am still getting familiar with everything, but I think mine has a piezo-electric ignition switch to light the propane flame.  So no 12V needed for the fridge if you plan to use it only in gas mode.



I have had two that worked just like that.  They can be aggravating to get started especially if you run out of gas.  Takes forever to get the gas too that pilot light. I always light the stove first to make sure the gas has at least gotten that far.  You can tell how little gas the fridge uses by the amount of time it takes to get the air out of the line.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 12, 2014)

So do the fridges that run on gas/LP just run off that? No electricity needed? I will be searching for one of so!!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 12, 2014)

So do the fridges that run on gas/LP just run off that? No electricity needed? I will be searching for one of so!!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 12, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> So do the fridges that run on gas/LP just run off that? No electricity needed? I will be searching for one of so!!



LP gas and 12 volts dc. You can get one from any camper suppy store or shop.  They aint cheap.  

You may get a better appreciation of your cooler and ice after you get that price.

http://www.campingworld.com/shoppin...without-icemaker-double-door-6-0-cu-ft-/25860


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> So do the fridges that run on gas/LP just run off that? No electricity needed? I will be searching for one of so!!



 You can get them that run strictly off propane. A small one is going to be about three times the price of a household fridge.  And that's a small fridge at that.  When I look at a used rv I make sure the fridge works. A lot of times people replace the rv fridge with a dorm size 110v  unit.  Those are good if you have power,  but that brings the value down in the rv in my book.


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2014)

You may want to sit down before looking at the price. I have had two of these type that run on LP or 110. No need for 12 volt. 

http://www.amazon.com/Norcold-Inc-R...UTF8&qid=1413221252&sr=8-3&keywords=lp+fridge


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 13, 2014)

riprap said:


> You may want to sit down before looking at the price. I have had two of these type that run on LP or 110. No need for 12 volt.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Norcold-Inc-R...UTF8&qid=1413221252&sr=8-3&keywords=lp+fridge



Hey, it say's you're saving $451.72.....  What else could you ask for?


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 13, 2014)

Holy shamola!!!! No way will I pay that!!! I will buy a YETI first!!


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 13, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Holy shamola!!!! No way will I pay that!!! I will buy a YETI first!!



Yeti is right. If your in need of a fridge, your in need of a loan...


----------



## 660griz (Oct 14, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I am only looking for 4 nights.  I should be fine from what I have read.  New battery, two full tanks, and one wife who thinks the trip will be without modern conveniences...  I might even show her she can shower after a few days.  Lol



It will run for 4 days no problem. The battery is another issue. I have to charge mine every couple days or the fridge will die. It is amazing how much the monitor circuits and detectors eat.
 Either take a spare battery or a small generator to charge the battery.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 14, 2014)

660griz said:


> It will run for 4 days no problem. The battery is another issue. I have to charge mine every couple days or the fridge will die. It is amazing how much the monitor circuits and detectors eat.
> Either take a spare battery or a small generator to charge the battery.



Thanks griz.  That's info I'm looking for...  I have a spare deep cell and a Honda 2000 I can use.  I should be good.  Just don't want to run generator too long,  I'll be on a WMA.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 14, 2014)

My times are based on hooking the fridge up to 120 at the house and getting it cooled down and the freezer freezing. Then, I load it up, unplug, switch to propane and off I go. This may or may not be safe. 

If you use propane to get the fridge from outside temp (now) to cooling, I am not sure how long the propane will last.


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2014)

660griz said:


> It will run for 4 days no problem. The battery is another issue. I have to charge mine every couple days or the fridge will die. It is amazing how much the monitor circuits and detectors eat.
> Either take a spare battery or a small generator to charge the battery.



I didn't want to hear that.  The will be my first season with a unit that needs 12 volt for the circuit board.  We do run our generators for a few hours at night so hopefully that will be enough for a weekend.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 14, 2014)

riprap said:


> I didn't want to hear that.  The will be my first season with a unit that needs 12 volt for the circuit board.  We do run our generators for a few hours at night so hopefully that will be enough for a weekend.



Search online for a solar trickle charger.  I have NO experience with them,  but I believe you can easily maintain a battery with one.  They are used a lot with gates for driveways...


----------

